# wire sleeving



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

can someone introduce me to some dark purple or blue wire sleeving .. and ide cable


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

have a look at newegg *LOOK HERE*
they have both round IDE cables and cable sleeving, just do a search in the top left hand corner for cable sleeving


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

of course i checked new egg

i checked newegg ... coolerguys .. pctoys-reseller 

but i cant find any dark blue or purple ones ..


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I've never seen any "dark blue" or purple. Of course that doesnt mean it doesnt exist...

The mod products available nowadays still leave much to be desired when it comes to colour choices. Its all just blue, green, red with a few yellow, white and orange products.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

icic .. becuz my case is .. i guess somewhat cheap ... becuz at the time i had no money .. and well the fan that came with it and also in the front of the case they give a dark blueish color .. and the only blue i can find is light blue .. so it doesnt match my case at all .. so i think ill just put in some chrome or black sleevings ..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

ebay.com, my friend, is what you need. Search under cases and you'll find plenty.


----------

